# Sleepy hamster!



## tiredparent (Dec 23, 2011)

My hamster, Shammy, (the colour of chamois leather!), ofter doesn't get up until 11pm or later. When he does get up, he is very active and enjoys a run around. He seems very healthy and has a good appetite. We have tried waking him up earlier but he just goes back to sleep. I have children who are in bed long before this so I would really like to know if there is anything I can do to get him active earlier in the evening so they can see him?

Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

If you feed them at a set time everyday then you might find he gets up a bit earlier for food.
But apart from that there isn't much else to do (I don't agree with waking them up unless it is necessary).


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I've got one the same, never hardly see him as he won't get up until everything is quiet and dark but if I go in and he's up he puts himself back to bed again. He's a Syrian and the reason I much prefer Russian dwarf hamsters as they are more active and also come out in the day.

I feed him around tea time but he still doesn't come out until it's all dark and quiet.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hamsters are nocturnal by nature, theres not much really we can do to get them to wake up before they are ready, 11pm really isnt that late for a syrian to get up, trying to get him up earlier would be like trying to get a teenager out of bed at 5am


----------



## tiredparent (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your great advice. We do wake him up a bit earlier now but he has such a long washing routine that you have to factor in time for that too!
Apologies for not being in touch to thank you sooner, my Mum died so many things got put on hold. I'm gradually catching up now!


----------

